# Did you know how thin



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I found out just how fragile and thin a layer of glass a five gallon carboy contains! I need to come up with an outside micrometer, but I have never gotten a throw away glass packaging that wasn't three times as thick. I was sliding a freshly racked five gallon carboy of mead and I just barely tapped it into something a half inch up the side from the thicker bottom. I kicked over the five gallon bucket full of Idophor sanitizer and was able to save half of the batch by getting the carboy into that emptied bucket. 

If you purchase a Five gallon carboy from Midwest Brewing brand "imake" on the bottom, BE Aware you are dealing with a glass eggshell! If this is as good as carboys get, I am going to lose class points and use the epe carboys!


----------



## Erik the Red (May 27, 2010)

I am sorry for your loss.  Nice heads-up thinking at a time of crisis on using the sanitizer bucket to save it, BTW.


----------



## stajerc61 (Nov 17, 2009)

Quit playing with glass. I switched to stainless years ago. Lightweight, easy to clean and durable.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Kegs?


----------

